# Kenwood DDX514 Review



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Honestly this headunit is not my first choice but after looking at the options that it comes with I decided to go ahead and take the leap. Some people with my particular truck (08 Tundra) are having problems with flip out monitors so I want to find a Headunit with a monitor and a dvd slot on the front and usb connections on the rear. Right out of the box this headunit is light in the ass. lol I thought it would be a little heavier for all of the other options you can add to it. Either way it still looks nice. After connection the unit I decided to power it up. Some of the menus are pretty straight forward, but some of them are a bit confusing. The only real problem I had was trying to get the sub out enabled where I just reset the damn thing and I was able to make changes. Now sound wise I really can comment on for the simple fact is I have a speaker set that I have never heard before and an amplifier I never used before (HSK 163 and RF 25toLife power 1000). I do like the sound I am getting though its very smooth but somewhat colored and that could be due to my last system was very detailed and accurate (QSC Quarts). One of the things that I did not like was I have to turn the knob quite a bit before I was able to get some volume and once I did get volume it got loud pretty fast and then clipping became very noticeable, (2 volt line out).
Ok The break down
Pros
Front slot, USB rear cable, illumination color match, Warm and smooth sound, media flexibility, easy to up grade nav and bluetooth.

Cons
No Remote, poor volume control, Could update user interface looks

Overall I like the unit my wife can use it LOL that make a difference


----------

